# Opened a new social group - Europeen Halloween



## hellowinnie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi, if you're interested in - I opened a new social group of whom I hope you'll get a member of.

I want to try to collect ideas, information about europeen halloween issues.

Perhaps hoping to collect adresses / webadresses of reliable / cheap stuff to built props, costumes, haunts out of europe.

Also hope to collect sounds / voices in europeen languages i.e. french, dutch, german and so on.

many awful greetings

Peter


----------

